# G-body dash redone



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...

before:










after:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 11:33 AM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


Came out nice man. Looking good.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 12:33 PM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


*WOW* :0 :0 :0 *..NICE*


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks hella good, your one of the lucky ones who's dash wasnt cracked


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14673826
> *looks hella good, your one of the lucky ones who's dash wasnt cracked
> *



thanks man....
lol hopefully it stays that way!! :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Looks good. That Dupli color dye does work real good.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 4 2009, 10:02 PM~14676795
> *Looks good.  That Dupli color dye does work real good.
> *


first time using it, so i was kind of skeptical / worried.... but yea it works really nice.... but wear a mask with that shit, it made me dizzzzzzzzy as fuck lol... had to drive to the store to get another can and i felt like i was drunk :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 5 2009, 02:03 AM~14679160
> *first time using it, so i was kind of skeptical / worried.... but yea it works really nice.... but wear a mask with that shit, it made me dizzzzzzzzy as fuck lol... had to drive to the store to get another can and i felt like i was drunk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

Love the carpet. ordered new? or dyed it?


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 12:33 PM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :angry:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Aug 7 2009, 12:43 AM~14700069
> *Love the carpet. ordered new? or dyed it?
> *


yea its a new carpet  some guy had it locally, brand new though, i think i paid $100 for it


----------



## hiaseaglenutz (Aug 12, 2009)

you guys think that dye would work just as well on a beige or tan colored dash?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 4 2009, 05:11 PM~14673826
> *looks hella good, your one of the lucky ones who's dash wasnt cracked
> *


x2


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 11:33 AM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 01:33 PM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


YOU USED AEROSOL CORRECT ? MAN I USED THAT SHIT ON SOME DOOR PANELS AND IT CAME PEELING AWAY LIKE LATEX ON A CAR.  USER ERROR

THE CARPET LOOKS REALLY GOOD


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

yea its aerosol cans... so far so good, its been a few weeks now and its holding up perfectly... i also did the inner door handles and they are perfect too...

when you did the door panels did they start to peel immediately? or was it after a little while?? the only thing i can think of is that there was some sort of contaminants on the surface, usually armor-all and shit like that will cause that to happen...


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 19 2009, 04:35 PM~14818836
> *yea its aerosol cans... so far so good, its been a few weeks now and its holding up perfectly... i also did the inner door handles and they are perfect too...
> 
> when you did the door panels did they start to peel immediately? or was it after a little while?? the only thing i can think of is that there was some sort of contaminants on the surface, usually armor-all and shit like that will cause that to happen...
> *


YEH I THINK IT WAS ACTUALLY WINDEX. AND IT PEELED DIRECTLY AFTER DRYING


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buffitout_@Aug 19 2009, 03:05 PM~14817216
> *YOU USED AEROSOL CORRECT ? MAN I USED THAT SHIT ON SOME DOOR PANELS AND IT CAME PEELING AWAY LIKE LATEX ON A CAR.    USER ERROR
> 
> THE CARPET LOOKS REALLY GOOD
> *



:yes:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Did you have to repair any cracks?
They say the SEM spray can vinyl dye is the best but I've never used it.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 22 2009, 01:20 PM~14847843
> *Did you have to repair any cracks?
> They say the SEM spray can vinyl dye is the best but I've never used it.
> *


no i didnt have to repair anything.... my headliner was a different story :biggrin:
and yea i've always heard SEM is the best but i couldnt find that around here so i tried the dupli color.... so far so good, its been a few weeks now and its still perfect


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Aug 22 2009, 01:20 PM~14847843
> *Did you have to repair any cracks?
> They say the SEM spray can vinyl dye is the best but I've never used it.
> *


SEM is definatley the best stuff, you can find it online but it's a bit more expensive than the dupli color stuff.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 4 2009, 12:33 PM~14671677
> *i used Dupli-color vinyl and fabric (i believe its a dye)... hardly any prep work, just made sure the surface is 100% clean of dust and dirt...
> 
> before:
> ...


Damn that looks really really good man :thumbsup: What did you use for cleaning?


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice n clean


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrbg+Sep 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15093169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i didnt really use much for cleaning... just a few wet cloths to make sure all the dust and shit was cleaned off...


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD MAN I DOIN ALL MY DASH AND PANELS THT STUFF WORKS REAL GOOD ILL POST A PIC OF MY DASH A LIL PEACE I DID FOR MY DASH


----------



## SEAZ01 (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 17 2009, 08:43 PM~15112190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice seat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THAT CAME OUT NICE HOMIE.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 27 2009, 10:36 PM~15202553
> *THAT CAME OUT NICE HOMIE.
> *


 :biggrin: thanks man


----------



## 956&254Hex (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEAZ01_@Sep 17 2009, 08:43 PM~15112190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOLLY SHIT HOMIE were your seat at??


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

I DID MINE THE SAME WAY 4 YEARS AGO AND IT'S STILL LOOKING GOOD. THE TRICK IS TO NOT SCRAPE IT OR USE CLEANERS TO WIPE IT DOWN, I USE A DAMP TOWEL WHEN IT'S DUSTY TO WIPE IT OFF. I DID ALL MY PLASTICS THAT WAY.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@Sep 30 2009, 06:34 PM~15231926
> *I DID MINE THE SAME WAY 4 YEARS AGO AND IT'S STILL LOOKING GOOD. THE TRICK IS TO NOT SCRAPE IT OR USE CLEANERS TO WIPE IT DOWN, I USE A DAMP TOWEL WHEN IT'S DUSTY TO WIPE IT OFF. I DID ALL MY PLASTICS THAT WAY.
> 
> 
> ...


nice.. looks good!  
you didnt do the seats too did you??


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

????


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

:420:


----------

